# Benji has diarrhea



## MarinaM (Jul 30, 2018)

This morning Benji has diarrhea.

I have been giving her Wellness canned food for puppy exclusively for the past week. Before that we gave her Wellness dry food mixed with Wellness canned food or with Nutrience canned food for puppy. When we use to mix, we gave her a tea spoon or so of the wet food in her dry food. But we have not mixed with Nutrience for few weeks now.

Yesterday we gave her Nutrience canned food for lunch and supper. We thought that it is not new for her since we gave her it in the past when mixing with dry food. But maybe we were wrong and she "forgot" this food since she was exclusively on the Wellness for the past few weeks. I am so confused and puzzled.

What do you think? Can her diarrhea be related to the sudden intake of the big portion of the Nutrience? What would you suggest me to do today? Not feeding her for a while or give her Wellness as usual? She ate few treats with pleasure and otherwise looks healthy and joyful.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

i definitely think it's related to the large portion of Nutrience. 
Changes to your dog's diet, should be gradual – preferably over a 7 to 10 day period, sometimes longer, depending on each pup. That way you can blend a bit of the food he's used to with the food you want to transition him to, gradually decreasing and ultimately eliminating the old food over the course of 1 to 2 weeks. Gradually tapering off of one brand and onto another will reduce episodes of diarrhea in the future.
Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## MarinaM (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you so much for your input. I feel relieved. I would not give her Nutrience if she was not somehow used to its small portions in the past. 
As for today, do you believe I should give her the Wellness as usual or should I take some precautions, like giving less that usual or not giving anything for few hours?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

If she's hungry...I would go ahead and feed her. I might give less of a portion to start and see how she does. If the diarrhea continues, hold back food for the day.
Do you have canned pumpkin (not the kind for pies). That helps with upset tummy. You can pick up some at a dog food store. I divide the can up in ice cube trays, freeze and use as needed. Otherwise for the teaspoon, or less needed, you would be throwing out most of the can.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I hope Benji is better now!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

I've owned quite a few dogs and every time one of them had diarrhea or stomach upset for any prolonged period, I always put them on the boiled hamburger and rice diet. Nice and bland and easily digestible until their diarrhea or belly ache resolved. It's always worked for me and my dogs.
This probably doesn't apply in this case but most vets will recommend this diet if there are no other problems. Just something to keep in mind for future reference. You can google the proper way to prepare it. 

Making Ground Beef and Rice for Dogs With a Belly Ache

Run it by your vet the next time you visit. Like I said, this is simply for future reference. Most all dogs get upset tummies or diarrhea from time to time.


----------

